# An apprentice of a baker



## Mondieu3

Does anyone know how to find apprenticeship programs for bakery? I heard that it normally takes 3 years to complete the apprentice with the master. But where and how to find such programs. I will be coming to Berlin soon. Please help!


----------



## ALKB

Mondieu3 said:


> Does anyone know how to find apprenticeship programs for bakery? I heard that it normally takes 3 years to complete the apprentice with the master. But where and how to find such programs. I will be coming to Berlin soon. Please help!


Normally it does take three years but depending on your grades and prior qualification you might be able to do it in two or two and a half years.

If you search for 'Lehrstelle Berlin Baecker' (sorry no umlaute on my laptop) you will get quite a few results such as this:

http://azubiboerse.ikkspleens.de/liste/ba-einzelansicht.html?tx_moveelevatorspleensazubi_pi13[showUid]=34395

Once you are in Berlin, you can also approach bakeries directly and register with the Arbeitsagentur - there are more apprenticeship places than prospective apprentices at the moment and the trades are not a favourite of young people, so there might be plenty to choose from, even if the apprenticeship-year has already started (usually beginning to mid-September and again in February).

Apprenticeships are taught in the dual system: four days a week practical training at your employing bakery, one day a week at college. This can also be something like 11 months bakery one month college, depending on how the school is organised. College will be taught in German and the exams will be in German.

Arbeitsagentur:

JOBBÖRSE - Meine erweiterte Suche nach Stellenangeboten

somehow they also list a few apprenticeships for chefs, here...

The Baecker-Innung (baker's guild) can also help:

http://www.baecker-berlin.de/index.php?id=929

By the way, if you are also interested in cakes and sweet things, search for 'Konditor' or 'Baecker und Konditor' otherwise you might end up with bread only.

EDIT: Think about whether you want to apprentice with a big industrial bakery or a Master with a family business, both has advantages and disadvantages.

Good luck!


----------



## ALKB

Mondieu3 said:


> Does anyone know how to find apprenticeship programs for bakery? I heard that it normally takes 3 years to complete the apprentice with the master. But where and how to find such programs. I will be coming to Berlin soon. Please help!


I just read that you are a student in France. On which basis are you going to Berlin and what's your status regarding permission to work in Germany?

I am not quite sure whether you can be sponsored for a work permit for an apprenticeship.


----------

